# Drip Difference



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry to appear dim, but is there any difference between a Chemex pot and a Hario Drip, other than aesthetics and thirty quid?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

There are some differences, yes.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Both produce brewed coffee with a different flavour profile.

Through drip I aim for a 2m 15s extraction and in my Chemex I push this out to 4 minutes or so

Different coarseness and pour between the two as well.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Chemex likes longer extractions.

I can go upto 5 mins without overextracting.

The Hario won't even go for 3 mins without overextracting.

Rather than over extraction, maybe the flavours are just too heavy?

The Chemex filter is more discerning about what will go though it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The flavours are also more clean and delicate in a Chemex

I use an Able Kone in preference to paper filters in my Chemex


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Glenn said:


> The flavours are also more clean and delicate in a Chemex
> 
> I use an Able Kone in preference to paper filters in my Chemex


Glenn just got a able, no chance you could do a little vid of your pouring action is there?

Also how many grams would you reccormend to say 500ml of water?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Chemex uses thicker paper filters with the result that the brew, if done right, will lean towards more flavour clarity than body as more brew colloids (fines and oils which give greater body, i.e. mouthfeel) are removed by the thicker filter paper. IMO much easier to hit the tasting notes for SO beans with Chemex.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> Also how many grams would you reccormend to say 500ml of water?


Have a look at Scott Rao's technique for V60 on Youtube - he recommends a stir just after the bloom to ensure all grinds are evenly saturated and a stir before final draw down to ensure no grinds are left high and dry. If draw down is spot on, it should have a level even or slightly convex bed. For Chemex, try 33 grms for 500ml out. Don't be concerned by the 'must be completed in four minutes or less'. Chemex say it can take 6-7minutes. For 500ml, it takes, for me, anything between 4-5mins and my grind is very coarse. Advocate trying a brew made by sieving your grind to remove the fines so you can see what flavour clarity is like but keeping the dose at 33grms. On my set up, this gives an extraction of just over 18% which is lowish (SCAA recommended range is 18-22%) but it will teach you a lot about flavour clarity. With HasBean offerings, you will be able to hit the tasting notes spot on. Then you can updose or add a % of sieved fines which will increase body/mouthfeel but at the expense of being able to clearly pick out flavour clarity. At the end of the day, it's what you like, taste-wise, that matters.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Chemex uses thicker paper filters with the result that the brew, if done right, will lean towards more flavour clarity than body as more brew colloids (fines and oils which give greater body, i.e. mouthfeel) are removed by the thicker filter paper. IMO much easier to hit the tasting notes for SO beans with Chemex.


I wonder about this. The Chemex paper is thicker, but it is also a more open weave than V60 (though you can mix & match), Chemex is more transparent, but I tend to feel you get less oils with the V60 types, but more of a flavour shift towards caramels? Of course, the grinds bed itself does a lot of filtering as well as the paper.

Having said all that I have only compared the 2 in V60 cones....so feel free to disregard...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

V60 has swirled ridges which keep the paper away from contact with the V60's wall. With Chemex, paper is in direct contact with the glass wall so, unlike the V60's extraction which takes place both through the coffee bed and the wall, with the Chemex it's almost exclusively through the bed. According to Scott Rao, Chemex produces more flavour clarity at the expense of body than V60 (all things being equal of course).


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> IMO much easier to hit the tasting notes for SO beans with Chemex.


I agree with you there, especially with HasBean tasting notes.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

thanks for info,

but do yu reallysieve your grinds as well? does it make much diffrence? turns it into a bit of a faff, just for cup of coffee



The Systemic Kid said:


> Have a look at Scott Rao's technique for V60 on Youtube - he recommends a stir just after the bloom to ensure all grinds are evenly saturated and a stir before final draw down to ensure no grinds are left high and dry. If draw down is spot on, it should have a level even or slightly convex bed. For Chemex, try 33 grms for 500ml out. Don't be concerned by the 'must be completed in four minutes or less'. Chemex say it can take 6-7minutes. For 500ml, it takes, for me, anything between 4-5mins and my grind is very coarse. Advocate trying a brew made by sieving your grind to remove the fines so you can see what flavour clarity is like but keeping the dose at 33grms. On my set up, this gives an extraction of just over 18% which is lowish (SCAA recommended range is 18-22%) but it will teach you a lot about flavour clarity. With HasBean offerings, you will be able to hit the tasting notes spot on. Then you can updose or add a % of sieved fines which will increase body/mouthfeel but at the expense of being able to clearly pick out flavour clarity. At the end of the day, it's what you like, taste-wise, that matters.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> thanks for info,
> 
> but do yu reallysieve your grinds as well? does it make much diffrence? turns it into a bit of a faff, just for cup of coffee


Hey, you make faffing sound like a bad thing?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

don't mind a bit, but saw one vid on here looks like it took the guy half an hour to pull a shot, grinds would have gone stale buy the time he finished,











MWJB said:


> Hey, you make faffing sound like a bad thing?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> but do yu reallysieve your grinds as well? does it make much diffrence? turns it into a bit of a faff, just for cup of coffee


Are you politely telling me I'm obsessional?







. Yes, it really does make a difference - try it and see.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just picked up silhouetteespresso's chemex - made my first ever using Has Bean's Kebel Aricha washed - smells delightful and tastes much more how I expect brewed to taste (in line with tasting notes) whereas Aeropress has always left me a bit underwhelmed. 15g coffee, 250g out, took about 3m30.

Good purchase! (Also picked up Wobin's Rocket today but best leave that in the box







)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Just picked up silhouetteespresso's chemex - made my first ever using Has Bean's Kebel Aricha washed - smells delightful and tastes much more how I expect brewed to taste (in line with tasting notes) whereas Aeropress has always left me a bit underwhelmed. 15g coffee, 250g out, took about 3m30.
> 
> Good purchase! (Also picked up Wobin's Rocket today but best leave that in the box
> 
> ...


Ha ha are you going to send him pics of it slightly open torture him........


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> a bit of a faff, just for cup of coffee


Just a cup of coffee!!!!

I am all for faffing if it makes a difference just most of the time novices like me spend time faffing and making things worse!!!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Are you politely telling me I'm obsessional?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but

Ok I'll give it a go, (need to buy a sieve first) think this coffee brewing brings out the Walter White in all of us


----------

